# μωβ ή μοβ χρώμα



## GeorgeA (Nov 16, 2012)

Γεια σας.

Τα λεξικα Τριανταφυλλίδη και Μπαμπινιώτη έχουν "μοβ".

Στο Γούγλη βρίσκω:
Μοβ 507.000
Μωβ 1.700.000 

Κοίταξα μήπως υπήρχε προηγούμενο νήμα με αυτή τη λέξη και αναζητώντας βρήκα πως και σ' αυτόν τον ιστοχώρο υπήρχαν σχεδόν μισές-μισές αναφορές με μοβ και μωβ αντίστοιχα. 

Είναι και τα δύο σωστά ή το μωβ είναι ένα "ευρέως αποδεκτό λάθος";


----------



## Themis (Nov 16, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Είναι και τα δύο σωστά ή το μωβ είναι ένα "ευρέως αποδεκτό λάθος";


Όχι, απλώς το _μοβ_ είναι το σημερινό "σωστό" που επεκτείνεται εις βάρος του χθεσινού "σωστού".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 16, 2012)

Και τι κάνεις όταν ο διορθωτής σού διορθώνει το "μοβ" σε "μωβ"; Μου συνέβη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

Δεν μοβιάζεσαι καθόλου, ούτε μαβίζεις ούτε μπλαβίζεις, τον κοιτάς μοβόρικα και μοβέρεις καταπάνω του απειλητικά. :laugh:

Α, ναι, το ασφαλές: μαβί. ;)


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 16, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και τι κάνεις όταν ο διορθωτής σού διορθώνει το "μοβ" σε "μωβ"; Μου συνέβη.



Αλεξάνδρα, αφού το έχουν έτσι τουλάχιστον δύο μεγάλα λεξικά, μπορείς να το δείξεις στον κύριο διορθωτή. 

Τώρα, ο αντίλογος είναι πως υπάρχουν περισσότεροι που το γράφουν μωβ απ' ό,τι μοβ και γι' αυτό έθεσα την ερώτηση (έψαχνα για κάτι και το βρήκα στο wikipedia μωβ). Ε, αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το καταλαβαίνω και ίσως να με βοηθήσετε να το καταλάβω. Πώς αποφασίζεται δηλαδή από τον λεξικογράφο το αν θα γράψει το γαλλικό mauve με όμικρον ή με ωμέγα. Υπάρχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση ή είναι μια αυθαίρετη απόφαση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

GeorgeA said:


> Πώς αποφασίζεται δηλαδή από τον λεξικογράφο το αν θα γράψει το γαλλικό mauve με όμικρον ή με ωμέγα. Υπάρχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση ή είναι μια αυθαίρετη απόφαση;


Για τις μακριές νύχτες του χειμώνα, τι καλύτερο ανάγνωσμα από τους πολέμους μεταξύ των απλογραφιστών και των αντιστρεψιμ(οτητ)ιστών; Βουαλά: Η μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας

Hint:
μοβ <=> απλογραφή (χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τα α,ε,ι,ο, ου για την απόδοση των φωνηέντων)
μωβ <=> αντιστρεψιμότητα (προσπαθεί να αποδώσει το γαλλικό -au- με μακρό ο, δηλαδή ωμέγα)


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

*Η διαμάχη που υπάρχει σε σχέση με τα κύρια ονόματα δεν υπάρχει στα προσηγορικά.* Είναι σαφές εδώ και 35 χρόνια ότι όλες οι λέξεις ξένης προέλευσης απλοποιούνται, ξεκινώντας με το _τραίνο_ που έγινε _τρένο_. Ακόμα και η _λαίδη_ είναι πια _λέδη_. Δεν έχεις καμιά υποχρέωση όταν γράφεις το χρώμα να γνωρίζεις την ετυμολογία της λέξης, ότι στα γαλλικά είναι _mauve_. Γράφεις _μοβ_ και διορθώνεις το _μωβ_ σε _μοβ_. Στα κείμενα που επιβάλλεται να είναι ορθογραφημένα ακολουθούμε την επίσημη γραμματική και δεν κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει. Στο διαδίκτυο μπορείς να γράψεις και *_μύνηση_. Και πάλι θα σε καταλάβουν. Αλλά δεν θα σε προσλάβουν για επιμελητή. 



daemod's note: Η συνέχεια στο κατάλληλο νήμα.


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 16, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Nickel, η απάντησή σου με κάλυψε πλήρως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 16, 2012)

Η _λέδη_; :s Όχι στο ΛΚΝ και στο ΛΝΕΓ06 με ένδειξη: συνήθης ορθογραφία _λαίδη_...


----------



## SBE (Nov 16, 2012)

*ΛΕΔΗ?????????*


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2012)

Εγώ το "λέδη" δεν το αποδέχομαι με τίποτα. Έχω για όπλο μου και το ΛΚΝ, αν και διαφωνώ με το είδος του δανείου (το ΛΚΝ λέει "ορθογραφικό", εγώ λέω πως είναι οπτικοηχητικό δάνειο).


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2012)

Να πάρετε τη λέδη σας και τη λαίδη σας και να πάτε εκεί:
*Αν τρένο, γιατί λαίδη; Και αν λαίδη, γιατί μιλέδη;*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?330-Αν-τρένο-γιατί-λαίδη-Και-αν-λαίδη-γιατί-μιλέδη


----------

